# Tanger Medina (vue par Bernard Moutin)



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos from Tanger Medina, thanks for those


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Medina de Tanger : le théâtre de la rue*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le port de pêche*


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

interesting. would love to see more photos if you have some.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*des photos de Tanger*

il suffit d'aller sur mon blog pour voir mon album de photos de Tanger ...

http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I like these Moroccan cities


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger medina*


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Bernard Moutin said:


> this picture evokes innocence. loving it.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

oui mais les moutons vont mal finir


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Images de la Medina de Tanger*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice pics! Who said that the simple life can't be pretty too.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! I love Morocco!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*la place de la Kasbah en haut de la medina de Tanger*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tanger Medina: tres belle photos Bernard :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

ça date de quand tes photos Bernard?


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

ça doit faire 3 ans que je suis venu à Tanger pour la 1° fois ;
toutes les photos ont moins de 3 ans, mais la place de la Kasbah (pavée) est toute récente (mai 2010)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la médina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*le Café HAFA de Tanger*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, really good photos from the old town of Tanger; tres belle :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Medina de Tanger toujours*

merci Christos,
encore quelques photos de la médina de Tanger


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*les bateaux du Port de Pêche de TANGER au pieds de la Medina*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La place de la Kasbah (où est prévue l'arrivée d'un téléphérique)*









Le passage dans la muraille (à droite du palmier se profilant sur la ligne de crête) donne sur la place


















Au fond le passage dans la muraille vu de l'autre côté











Faire arriver à cet endroit le téléphérique prévu dans le cadre de la reconversion du port 
(pour pouvoir faire monter rapidement les croisiéristes) 
va demander beaucoup de doigté ...


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*vue sur la rue Siaghine depuis la place du Petit Socco*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le thé à la menthe au café HAFA à Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Les paysannes du RIF à Tanger*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Très intéressant et très belle photos de Tanger


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le port de pêche de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*MONDRIAN à Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*BHL et Arielle Dombasle sont derrière le mur*










mais peut être ont-ils déjà vendu leur maison qui est mitoyenne au Café HAFA ?


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, liking all these shots
specially the winding alleys.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Medina de Tanger*



















voir aussi les albums sur Tanger sur mon blog personnel (lien ci-dessous)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chat dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chien dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Enfants dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le café HAFA de Tanger et son évolution depuis 2006*




























(la route de la corniche a été mise en service, c'est un peu dommage pour la vue depuis le café HAFA, même si la route est bien en contrebas et qu'on ne perçoit pas vraiment le bruit de la circulation)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Au porche de la mosquée*


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great photo tour of the Medina and thanks for that.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Dans les ruelles de la Medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Terrasse de tapis*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La nuit sur la médina et le port de Tanger*












*On trouvera aussi 4 albums avec près de 400 photos de Tanger sur mon blog
http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/
*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Image du Petit Socco à Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chat dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ruelle de la Medina de Tanger*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

picturesque town, i like these shots


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Medina insolite*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*la cage aux oiseaux dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Un essai d'empaquetage à la CHRISTO ?*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics with the view of the ocean on post # 60...:cheers2:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*le crépuscule sur la médina en attendant le f'tour*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Bien sûr qu'il faut aller soi-même à Tanger 
pour être séduit par l'ambiance particulière de cette ville


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le chat dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the updates...


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ambiance du port de pêche de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Les chats du port de pêche de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La Légation américaine*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*l'aïd dans la medina de Tanger*










Le mouton face à la machine à tisser 
(qui a aussi 4 pattes)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*L'Aïd, le mouton et l'enfant sur la terrasse*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*l'aïd dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Tanger Medina :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great new photos from Tanger Medina :cheers:


Merci Christos, tes commentaires sont toujours très gentils,
ça fait toujours plaisir 
et ça contre-balance les critiques agressives de certains.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Linguine said:


> nice updates...


Merci, j'aimerai pouvoir un jour faire un livre de photos sur Tanger


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_Merci pour tous ces clichés impressionistes mon cher Bernard. On voyage gratos avec vous dans la ville de détroit.
La Medina est le principal point d'attraction de Tanger et son état mérite plus d'attention par les gestionnaires et par les habitants eux-mêmes. Quand vous voyez ce que peuvent faire les espagnols de leur medina en Andalousie, cela consolide ma conviction que les tangerois ont beaucoup de chemin à parcourir.
La photo qui met en excergue le mouton au premier plan avec la machine à tisser est sublime._


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

donquichotedelmedina said:


> _Merci pour tous ces clichés impressionistes mon cher Bernard. On voyage gratos avec vous dans la ville de détroit.
> La Medina est le principal point d'attraction de Tanger et son état mérite plus d'attention par les gestionnaires et par les habitants eux-mêmes. Quand vous voyez ce que peuvent faire les espagnols de leur medina en Andalousie, cela consolide ma conviction que les tangerois ont beaucoup de chemin à parcourir.
> La photo qui met en excergue le mouton au premier plan avec la machine à tisser est sublime._


C'est vrai que la médina de Tanger pourrait être mieux entretenue.
Mais l'air de Tanger est humide et salé et il pleut beaucoup en hiver.
Il faut repeindre tous les ans, et la medina reste encore occupée par des gens pas très riches pour payer des travaux.
J'aime la médina de Tanger. J'aime la peau et les couleurs des immeubles. Je m'y sens bien, justement parce que la population touristique ne l'a pas encore colonisée, et qu'elle présente une bonne diversité sociale et une vraie vie de quartier non asseptisée.

La réhabiliter demande un travail tout en délicatesse et des aides financières permettant le maintien de la population existante. 

C'est vrai que pour le mouton face à la machine, il fallait être là au bon moment, et j'étais là.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. You are able to enter into the scenes through your photographs.

I particularly liked the pictures of cats - so relaxed there! Also like the pictures taken from roof tops and through windows.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le cimetière de Marshan à Tanger et les moutons (pendant l'aïd)*











... et encore merci à tous ceux qui aiment ces photos


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

EDIT

Nice pictures. kay:

Tu as lu mon post j'imagine.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> EDIT
> 
> Nice pictures. kay:
> 
> Tu as lu mon post j'imagine.


Tu vas finir par aimer la medina de Tanger autant que moi


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*13 chats dans la medina*

Pour changer, une de mes peintures de la Médina.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chantier dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La porte de la medina de Tanger peinte par Matisse vue sous un autre angle*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Les filets bleus du port de pêche de Tanger*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## Abdul Smith (Apr 23, 2013)

I would love to see even more of your good work.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger à la Gaîté lyrique à Paris*

*Tanger est à la Gaîté lyrique jusqu'au 28 septembre,*
et mon livre de photos sur Tanger aussi.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the humanity of your pictures.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*L'aïd dans la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La nuit sur la médina de Tanger et les bateaux de croisière*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Femme à la fontaine*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger Médina - Ruelles et rencontres*










Mon livre de photos "Tanger Médina, ruelles et rencontres" 
(92 photos 21 x 30 cm)
est disponible à Tanger chez Page et Plume, à la Librairie des Colonnes, à la Virgule, à la Librairie marocaine, à las Chicas, aux galeries Volubilis et Conil, à la Villa de France et dans la plupart des Maisons d'hôtes...

On peu le trouver en France à l'Institut du Monde arabe à Paris,
au MUCEM à Marseille,
dans le réseau des Librairies Decitre, 
et sur amazon
(et l'expédition directe est toujours possible : me contacter)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger Médina - Ruelles et rencontres*










Je suis tombé amoureux de Tanger il y a une dizaine d’années. Je réside depuis dans sa Médina plusieurs mois par an. 
J'y arpente presque chaque jour les ruelles et les escaliers de la Médina. 
J'ai dû réaliser à ce jour plusieurs milliers de photos de Tanger,que je publie régulièrement sur mon blog et sur d'autres sites internet.

«*Tanger Médina, ruelles et rencontres*» est le premier livre que j'édite.
Il rassemble non pas mes plus belles images de Tanger, mais celles qui m'ont semblé les plus intéressantes et les plus significatives sur l'ambiance et la vie dans la Médina.
Ce sont aussi souvent des clichés difficiles à réaliser. Il faut être là au bon moment. Celà tient de la coïncidence et du hasard.

Ce livre cherche à montrer la ville de tous les instants, la vie de tous les jours : des rassemblements de chats, des siestes impromptues, des chantiers impossibles, des étendages géants, des terrasses tapissées, ou encore la sortie de l’école, le délicat transport des moutons pour l’Aïd …

Les photos ne sont pas retouchées. Elles sont sans effet ou manipulation technique. Elles recherchent l'authenticité et le naturel.
Elles sont parfois dures, parfois drôles, mais généralement surprenantes.
Ce sont des images qui se passent de commentaire, des sortes d’histoires sans parole sur la vie dans la Médina, une vie bien réelle au delà du mythe de Tanger.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger : le café Baba*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de la Médina de Tanger*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of beautiful colours....


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Lots of beautiful colours....


Oui les couleurs de la Médina de Tanger sont incroyablement variées.
J'envisage peut être de publier un livre de photos avec cette série ...
(après "Tanger médina, ruelles et rencontres" qui porte plutôt sur la vie dans la Médina)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Couleurs du port de p^che de Tanger*


----------

